# Need help on type



## thibodeaux (Mar 17, 2014)

Got them at TSC


----------



## ladycat (Aug 6, 2012)

Too young to tell for sure. Which bin did you get them out of?


----------



## randani (Apr 12, 2014)

Mottled Cochin Bantam

I'm like 95 percent sure about this 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

randani said:


> Mottled Cochin Bantam
> 
> I'm like 95 percent sure about this
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


Um, no. Cochins have feathered feet and legs.


----------



## thibodeaux (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm not sure myself. Most Bantams have feather feet right? Maybe a kind of sebright batam?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No, feathered feet is breed related. There are feather footed large fowl also. It just happens that many like the feathered footed birds so you see more of them.


----------



## ladycat (Aug 6, 2012)

thibodeaux said:


> I'm not sure myself. Most Bantams have feather feet right? Maybe a kind of sebright batam?


Definitely not a sebright.


----------



## ladycat (Aug 6, 2012)

If they're not bantams, then they're probably Anconas.

If they're bantams, the possibilities I can think of are:

Mottled Japs (but stance looks wrong and legs too long)
Mottled D'Anvers if they have rose combs (I can't tell for sure from pic).


----------



## thibodeaux (Mar 17, 2014)

I got them out the bantams at TSC


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

they look like baby chicks to me

they will probably get bigger as time goes by 

that is about all i know


----------

